# Washing Machine Has VS Agricultural Pollen Extractor 2.0



## suTraGrow (Sep 25, 2010)

What would be the difference?? which one would be better quality?. With the Agricultural pollen extractor 2.0 there is zero dry time. Then i can just put it all on a piece of glass with a clone heating mat under it to form it. In theory it should work. Would also Be a LOT less work then with washing machine. Not saying it difficult but the pollen extractor would be a LOT less work. Well everybody chime in let me know what ya think and why. FDD if you could please chime in on this that would be awesome. I studied your hash threads like a religion  would be great if you could give me your .02 cents on this Also the guy from aquatech (sorry forgot ur sn) any insight would be great. thanks all that chime in.


----------



## suTraGrow (Sep 25, 2010)

http://www.aqualabtechnologies.com/medical-equipment/ape-pollen-extractor/agricultural-pollen-extractor-2-0.html


----------



## BL0TT0 (Sep 25, 2010)

So I take it you have shit tons of trim? How soon do you want to get high, or sell the product? I would answer these questions first, then if you want more, but don't mind the wait, the washing machine will get you the most. If you want instant results, but a bit less hash, then go with the pollen extractor.
Either way I am sure you will pleased with the results.


----------



## suTraGrow (Sep 25, 2010)

Its not a matter of how soon i wanna get high i got a good personal supply of good cannabis to get high. And i do sell to a few dispensary's so the quality is important. I also know the washing machine will get me more as you use a 220/25micron bag to separate the hash in a washing machine and the pollen extractor comes with a 160. But the difference in weight really shouldn't vary to much i think. But i think the trade off of no dry time which saves 3-6 days from my experiences. And knowing for 100% there no water stuck in you hash that couldent later cause mold if not stored correctly. Is a pretty good one.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 25, 2010)

one makes kief one makes hash. i guess you still have to press water hash so they both make keif, in theory. 


one is wet, one is dry.

that's all i got.


----------



## suTraGrow (Sep 25, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> one makes kief one makes hash. i guess you still have to press water hash so they both make keif, in theory.
> 
> 
> one is wet, one is dry.
> ...


Hmm you think they would be the same quality? I know that the longer you keep hash in water it loses its taste/potency slightly i believe from what i read. And since the pollen extractor eliminates all use of water. In theory wouldn't that make the pollen extractor create a better concentrate?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 25, 2010)

suTraGrow said:


> Hmm you think they would be the same quality? I know that the longer you keep hash in water it loses its taste/potency slightly i believe from what i read. And since the pollen extractor eliminates all use of water. In theory wouldn't that make the pollen extractor create a better concentrate?



i would only be guessing at this point. 

i like the idea of dry screening. it's the prices that i am avoiding. i think they are making a killing for a basic tumbler.


----------



## suTraGrow (Sep 25, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i would only be guessing at this point.
> 
> i like the idea of dry screening. it's the prices that i am avoiding. i think they are making a killing for a basic tumbler.


hehe ya the 500$ price tag is a little steep. I found a few other ones for a little less. But then i think i spend $375 on a new washer $285 for bubble bags including 2 large zipper bags. Bout $80-$120 on ice every run. That comes out to $740 not including taxs and a few other little things.


----------



## slk (Sep 25, 2010)

For us that have don't quite understand what it is you are talking about, can you educate us?
I know you are making hash and have gathered bits and pieces about using ice but know the process.


----------



## BL0TT0 (Sep 26, 2010)

suTraGrow said:


> Hmm you think they would be the same quality? I know that the longer you keep hash in water it loses its taste/potency slightly i believe from what i read. And since the pollen extractor eliminates all use of water. In theory wouldn't that make the pollen extractor create a better concentrate?



Sounds like the pollen extractor is a better choice for speed, but has a less fine of a screen. This would let in more plant matter I think. The washing machine method would be better for quality. Ice water extraction from my experience does not affect taste, and quality.


----------



## ronstar13 (Jan 6, 2011)

BL0TT0 said:


> Sounds like the pollen extractor is a better choice for speed, but has a less fine of a screen. This would let in more plant matter I think. The washing machine method would be better for quality. Ice water extraction from my experience does not affect taste, and quality.


Actually I believe the pollen extractor has a finer screen, the smaller the Micron number, the smaller the sized hole! They have micro sizes from 170-250 I'm pretty sure atleast!


----------



## The Original Resinator (Jun 7, 2011)

ape, ape, ape. Check us out, www.theoriginalresinator.com. You can put dry ice in our machines also. And the round acrylic rods in our drums dont chop your plant material like others do! (just one of the advantages of our machine) You have to see it.


----------



## The Original Resinator (Jun 7, 2011)

Also, our screens start at 120 micron and go up to 220 micron! 120 micron = full melty goodness.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 7, 2011)

how embarrassing.


----------



## The Original Resinator (Jun 7, 2011)

Whats that?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 7, 2011)

The Original Resinator said:


> Whats that?


your spam.


----------



## The Original Resinator (Jun 8, 2011)

I apologize if Ive offended anyone by coming to a medical forum to discuss my medical device....Im a real person looking for feedback and response, not trying to spam.


----------



## Smokey2012 (Jun 7, 2012)

All I need say is the pollen extractor model discussed above currently states it does come with a 220 micron screen and what was referred to as a 160 screen probly was miss read as this is the capacity amount of material it can process. Hope this was helpful even though I'm late on this thread. ;l


----------



## Opm (Jun 7, 2012)

I personally love the dry ice method. There are some videos on how to do it on youtube.
#1 No chemicals
#2 No dry time
#3 It leaves the terpenoids which is a big part of the chemical process of the body consuming the product.
#4 Large yields. Triple that of normal bubble bagging.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 8, 2012)

some of terpines wash out with bubble hash so the pollinator will taste a little better but you can just buy a silk screen for real cheap


----------

